# buyers salt spreader



## jwwieberg (Feb 1, 2004)

I bought a buyers suv salt spreader and the darn thing just don't just put out very much salt. I try benting the spinner more but that didn't help. You can see the salt floating around when it's running, shut it off and the salt pours out.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Was it the $600 SUV Pro or the $300 Suv model?


----------



## snowmike (Dec 12, 2003)

Might be a stupid question but did you put the moter wires on the right way. Try reversing the leads on the motor. maybe the motor was running in reverse.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

sounds like it might be running backwards.


----------



## jwwieberg (Feb 1, 2004)

It's the cheaper $400.00 model. The wires were already hook up, it spins clock wise which looks like the way it's suppose to. I saw on a search other people had change to a different auger style. I bought mine from Northern Tool, where could a person find the mini style auger. Do they have dealers to order from?


----------



## steve in Pa. (Jan 8, 2003)

your spinner should be spinning counter clockwise, at least thats how mine spins.


----------



## snowmike (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steve in Pa. _
> *your spinner should be spinning counter clockwise, at least thats how mine spins. *


So, does mine.


----------



## gr84 (Jan 16, 2004)

*buyers*

are was backward to we had to switch the wires on our 600 lb model. that don't mean anything that the wires were hooked up mistakes can happen and if it has the rheostat make sure the wires are hooked up right there as well we burnt ours out because it was hooked up wrong just some words of advice


----------

